# dip bait??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

anyone use this for catfishing?? I saw a fishing show and they were using it and it seemed easier than cut bait, especially cause cut bait falls to moosh when it thaws...I was thinking of ordering it from "team catfish"?? a small tub is 20 bucks, is that a rip off or is there a better place to get dip bait locally?? thanks for any info..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Sonny's dip bait the best. It's what I use for eating-size catfish in the Midwest. It works OK out here and I have used it at Powell, the Green River south of Vernal, Wyoming's North Platte River, and Brownlee Res. on the Snake River with sucess. It comes in quart jars. I get more hits with the regular, but the supersticky stays on the hook better when fishing big rivers. I don't know if they sell it out here. I get it from friends and relatives that live up and down the Mississippi River.

I find dip baits convenient to use, easier than liver or dead minnows. I use like a 12" long stick to "stir" the paste onto the ribbed plastic worm. I punch a hole in the jar lid for the handle of the stir stick to stick out. I put a good lid on when storing the bait in the fridge. It lasts for a long time and if it drys out I reconstitute it with a little milk.

Back in the day we made our own bait, and used a 1" sponge square on a treble hook; now it's mostly pre-rigged ribbed worms dipped in store-bought processed bait. I liked to rig my own worms, many times replacing the pre-packaged treble hooks with single hooks. Circle hooks are best, size #1/0, #1 or #2. There are some new dip hooks out by Team Catfish that my brothers and nephews have been bragging on, but I havent checked them out. 

Personally, I find cut bait or dead minnows work better than dip baits in this part of the country.

Good luck, don't get any on your clothes or leave an unopened jar in yer truck on a hot day!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know where you can even find it locally.
The price is a bit high but the stuff lasts a long time.
You add oil to it when it starts to dry out.
The type that I know of comes with sponges that you use with it. Is this the same stuff that you are talking about?
If so, it works at the Community Ponds.
I have witnessed it there.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> anyone use this for catfishing?? I saw a fishing show and they were using it and it seemed easier than cut bait, especially cause cut bait falls to moosh when it thaws...I was thinking of ordering it from "team catfish"?? a small tub is 20 bucks, is that a rip off or is there a better place to get dip bait locally?? thanks for any info..


Keep a fresh supply of cut bait and you won't have the mushy problem. Like Goob said, I have had better success with FRESH cut bait than I have the dips. I tried several when I lived down south (Orem/Provo) and they were just really messy without outstanding results.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

I've had plenty of good luck on 10" to 18" cats with dip bait on the plastic worms out on the Bear River in Cache Valley and the Green River by Jensen. I've found dip bait at some Walmarts (Logan, Vernal, St George) and I would think Sportsmans and Cabela's ought to have it and no where near $20, more like $3 to $5. Start out with a pint jar of it and see how it works for you.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Sonny's catfish bait is BY FAR the nastiest stuff I have ever come across in my life! I brought home a bottle from my mission in MO, and it stunk up our whole garage. So if the cats you are after like their food with some stank on it, get a jar. Otherwise, I would just do like the guys said and fish with cutbait or minnows.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

A huge ball of fresh carp guts on a #7 circle hook, a six pack of cold brews and a relaxing time by the river for me. My momason in Viet Nam used that junk on her rice bread for lunch...grossed this 21 year old right out! Nasty smelling stuff there boy!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Try any natural soap. Must have animal fat and lye. It works! Use it as a base and add your own "secret" ingredients.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I tried some of that "sonnys" in blood flavor(from bps) over the weekend and got nothing. In my whole life of fishing for cats in utah I've never seen any prepared bait hook up a cat!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> A huge ball of fresh carp guts on a #7 circle hook, a six pack of cold brews and a relaxing time by the river for me. My momason in Viet Nam used that junk on her rice bread for lunch...grossed this 21 year old right out! Nasty smelling stuff there boy!


yep


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

71nova said:


> I tried some of that "sonnys" in blood flavor(from bps) over the weekend and got nothing. In my whole life of fishing for cats in utah I've never seen any prepared bait hook up a cat!!!


Never used blood flavor, didn't know Sonny's made it.

Does it come in a glass jar?
What's "bps"?


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

bass pro shops, sorry, it's "uncle charlies" the only one with high ratings, and mentions of channel cat. It comes in a plastic tub.


----------

